# Mini Ghost of the Red Baron??



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

Ok, let's get in the Way Back Machine and go back to about 1970 or so. Who remembers the basic size of the Ghost of the Red Baron kit from Monogram? I bought a resin "COPY" of the kit having never seen the real thing other than in pictures. Got home last night and had a box that couldn't fit 4 VHS tapes stacked on top of each other on my front porch. Opened it to find a nicely done....(Guessing here) 1/4th scale scull and helmet? It's cool, but looks more like a shrunken head than what i assumed it would be from the original box size. Thoughts, opinions??

Cliff


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

1/4 seems small to me . i'm just going on ( distant )memory here but i want to say the skull itself was about 4 inches tall . 
surely someone on the BB has one and will weigh in with the facts . 
hb


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Yeppers*

That's about the size of this one. Funny how such a big box had so little in it. Not the only one though, just not what i was expecting. Thanks for weighing in!  Have a great weekend! Not sure who made this copy but it's really clean. If you didn't know better it looks like styrene more than it does resin. White resin and very smooth... still has the Monogram info on the bottom of the base.  Not bad for $35.00 total! 

Cliff


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey tr7nut, I have an original one with it's box and cool instructions. It's one of my old childhood toys that somehow survived,though I did buy the box and ins. on eBay many years later. My built up's skull is about 3-4" tall from bottom of jaw to top of skull. I love this old kit, and wish they would reissue this model. In chrome and glow plastic this time. With original way-cool box art,of course. I don't have the box in front of me,but I think it is about the size of the Monster Scenes Giant Insect box,only taller. I think Monogram made it originally. I saw an original (complete?) on eBay go for almost $500.00 a year or two ago! :freak:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Me too...*

Yeah, i've wanted this since i saw it in the old catalogs i collect. First saw one back in the early 80's, and had NEVER seen the actual kit. Now i at least have a copy.  I've gotten to the point with resin re-pops that it's basically the same as buying a PL or Monogram issue of an original Aurora. It's the same sculpt, and depending on who did the resin, they are usually close to as detailed as an original kit. Again, $35.00 to get something i've wanted for that many years is pretty cheap! Glad to know that it's not a scaled down version, it's the same as the "real thing". "Varrrrrryyyyyy interesting!"

Cliff


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, it's helmet is about the size of the 1/24 helmet, just a bit larger. Here's a pic of my restored gluebomb. I am missing the glasses, but I still like him!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Awww mannnnn, seeing those photos makes me _really_ wish I still had mine! Since I don't, I can only hope against hope that Revell will eventually reissue one of my all-time-favorite kits.

Yeah, I know, but I never thought I'd see the Tijuana Taxi or Rommel's Rod reissued either, so...


----------



## sylg57 (Jan 31, 2009)

hello cliff ,i,m a big fan of the ghost too.the only thing i can get my hands on is an box art repro of the ghost from tom daniel store.mind tell us were you got your resin copy ,by the way thank to tim for the nice pictures


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I actually like it better without the glasses!!
Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think Monsters in Motion sell the resin copy but you want to make sure it's actually in stock before you order it or you could be in for a v-e-r-y long wait....
I'd absolutely love it if Revell were to announce a reissue!! I saw it on the shelves in the shops here on many occasions but never picked one up and I've regretted it ever since. I'd guarantee I'd buy a carton of 'em.

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

sylg57 said:


> hello cliff ,i,m a big fan of the ghost too.the only thing i can get my hands on is an box art repro of the ghost from tom daniel store.mind tell us were you got your resin copy ,by the way thank to tim for the nice pictures


nightgallerykits.net has resins of this one. Check em out.

Nice pics, Tim, thanks for posting! This is one of those kits I would love to have in plastic too. The chrome helmet is worth it! I lifted this image from an old ebay auction of someones.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Yeppers!*

My resin copy came up on E-Bay, as i have been watching for this item and it's pricing for about a year. (Patient hunter) The boxed kit has been going for CRAZY MONEY, like $350.00-500.00. NO THANKS! This little resin dude was listed as something other than the full name "GHOST OF THE RED BARON", i think they left off "OF THE..". Anyway, when you do your initial search and come up with bubkis, there are sometimes other items listed as similar. For grins i check these periodically and came up with the kit for $35.00! No glasses, but as someone else mentioned i like him better without them. Here's the link to the auction i won. For now the pics are still up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230344197366


----------



## sylg57 (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks to all for taking time to anwser .it,s good to know i have an alternative solution.in the meantine ,with revell reissue of the rommel rod maybe they have futher suprises for us thank again ..... sylvain


----------

